# Rural/Metro Georgia



## ATL-MEDIC (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, they are not like AMR that has some decent divisions. All of RM sucks as a company.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes, they are not like AMR that has some decent divisions. All of RM sucks as a company.


I agree for the most part. I worked for Southwest/RMA in AZ, and now work for RMA-WNY. Its a decent job with good people, however management has this company so messed that most people hate it. If its anything like Buffalo, run away far far far away.


----------



## gicts (Sep 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes, they are not like AMR that has some decent divisions. All of RM sucks as a company.



I can attest to the sucky-ness. Not sure about GA, but I've seen some of the trucks literally have over half a million miles on them. The morale isn't swell either.


----------



## Motojunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't forget lights that are so faded/yellowed, you can't tell if they're on or off (that might only be here in FL though)


----------



## gicts (Sep 15, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> Don't forget lights that are so faded/yellowed, you can't tell if they're on or off (that might only be here in FL though)



That's definitely other places too. And windshield wipers that are more useful when turned off. I could go on and on :wacko:

Do you all use actual radios or phones with push to talk walkie talkies?


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 15, 2010)

gicts said:


> I can attest to the sucky-ness. Not sure about GA, but I've seen some of the trucks literally have over half a million miles on them. The morale isn't swell either.



Half a million is the new Zero.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 15, 2010)

gicts said:


> That's definitely other places too. And windshield wipers that are more useful when turned off. I could go on and on :wacko:
> 
> Do you all use actual radios or phones with push to talk walkie talkies?



I find all of this gallows funny and extremely sad at the same time. I can't believe a huge company can operate this way. My large service doesn't have a truck older than 2007 (which are spares with 2008 being the oldest on the road). No Ambulance in the province can operate beyond 250000 km. Anyways... sounds like you should steer way clear.


----------



## reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Our oldest is a 2007 and no trucks go over 160k. Not worth the upkeep on them. Cheaper to remount to a new truck and start fresh!


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Our oldest is a 2007 and no trucks go over 160k. Not worth the upkeep on them. Cheaper to remount to a new truck and start fresh!



Our newest and most used truck is a 2009 Ford.... Towtruck ^_^

We have been slowly weeding out the junk and getting better stuff. I know RM-Rochester just put a fleet 0f like 30 2010's in service. We have been seeing new stuff the problem is it doesn't come into the city but stays out in the burbs where the volly companies and people with heath insurance are, leaving us with junk thats rusting off the frames and peeking 600k.


----------



## gicts (Sep 16, 2010)

Some states have laws mandating that ambulances can not operate after they hit a certain mileage. Other states haven't seen the necessity to pass a law limiting mileage because it would force out very, very small EMS services who can not afford a new ambulance. The R/M in this state takes advantage of the lack of the law though. It is pretty routine to see 1995 vans with 500,000 miles on them and pretty much just taped together and jerry rigged to get out on the street and do the routine transfers for the day. :wacko:

Your experience may vary


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 19, 2010)

AZ sadly doesnt have that law and this is the company that left my crew and i stranded on the side of the road in the middle of the night with an oversized pt onboard for 3 hours before sending us an ambo to finish the transport. Our HQ for everything, fleet, radio, HR, all ambos, was a 20 min drive away. guarantee there was an ambo there we could have used...I was really disgruntled until this shift but the company is good for telling you where and how to take it and decide if they want the lube or not. Otherwise the people i work with in general are pretty cool. A few duesch bags here and there but thats with anything. I do love my job though and wouldnt give it up for the world!



Motojunkie said:


> Don't forget lights that are so faded/yellowed, you can't tell if they're on or off (that might only be here in FL though)[/QUOTE
> 
> I was passed while doing code 3 just the other day and that was in a dedicated EMS ambo that is in decent working condition. Not sure if the lady didnt see/hear me but she flew past me like i was going backwards


----------

